# Casio Dw-7300



## ChrisG (Jul 25, 2008)

This is the only picture I have of my favorite Casio. I bought it new and still wear it on a regular basisCasio DW-7300


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Here you go Chris


----------



## ChrisG (Jul 25, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> Here you go Chris


Thank You my friend.


----------



## donnelly (May 23, 2008)

any of you"g" shock guys got any info on my casio model DW-6000 ?

thanks


----------

